# Typescript und Angular



## Panda9296 (19. Dez 2020)

Hi leute. Also es geht darum dass ich für mein Praktikum die Grundlagen von js und es6 lernen soll und dann auch typescript bzw. angular. Da ich Java schon kann denke ich, dass typescript erstmal nicht das Problem ist, sobald ich js kann. Ich habe mir folgenden Kurs gekauft: https://www.udemy.com/course/javascript-komplett/ und bin jetzt im 2. Teil des Browser chapters. So das Ding ist, ich habe im März das Praktikum(Umschulungspraktikum) in dem ich möglichst gut vorbereitet sein möchte. Da ich bis letzte Woche noch in Java zu tun hatte, konnte ich also auch erst seit letzter Woche mit dem Kurs anfangen. Ich muss sagen, es geht um ein vielfaches schneller, aber ich denke das ist leicht nachzuvollziehen. Ich habe nebenbei nochmal meine html und css kentnisse aufgefrischt. Jetzt zu meinem Problem im Bezug auf den Kurs... was brauche ich eigentlich von dem allen und was kann ich mir sparen. Also zum Beispiel zu den Prototypen habe ich gelesen, dass die zum Beispiel komplett ersetzt werden. Ich weiß ungefähr was Angular ist. Aber es fällt mir einfach schwer, den Bezug zu fassen, nach dem Motto man sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. Ich denke css und html sollte man für Angular schon ein wenig können und deswegen hatte ich mich vorher schon ein wenig damit beschäftigt. Im Bezug aber auf diesen Kurs, bin ich mir so gar nicht sicher, bzgl. dem Browser eben, da ja angular auf note aufbaut. Note hat ja erstmal gar nichts mit dem Browser zu tun und dürfte die Serverseite in js wiederspiegeln. JQuery dürfte also der Browser sein. Naja ich wollte einfach mal fragen, welche Themen ich auslassen kann, also welche im Bezug auf Typescript und Angular wirklich Verschwendung ist und vielleicht sogar, welche Themen ich mir wirklich genauer anschauen muss... Ich denke die asynchronen Funktionen werden wohl ein großes Thema. Was es letztendlich mit dem es6 webpack auf sich hat... keine Ahnung... Weil es sich eben so nach Browser anhört, hatte ich vor die Browserthemen so oder so durchzuarbeiten. Für eine Orientierung wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## mihe7 (20. Dez 2020)

*Tool**Zusammenfassung*BrowserAnwendung, die in der Regel von einem Anwender ausgeführt und bedient wird, um Webseiten darzustellen. Ursprünglich zur Anzeige von HTML-Seiten und Bildern geeignet, heute eher ein halbes Betriebssystem, das neben der Anzeige von Multimedia-Inhalten auch die Ausführung von Anwendungen (z. B. JavaScript) ermöglicht.jQueryEine JavaScript-Bibliothek, die im Browser ausgeführt wird. Enthält Funktionen, die die Entwicklung vereinfachen sollen.AngularEin JavaScript-Framework, mit dem sich das Frontend für Web-Anwendungen realisieren lassen. Läuft dem entsprechend im Browser.Node (nicht Note), genauer NodeJSLaufzeitumgebung, die es erlaubt JavaScript auch außerhalb des Browsers auszuführen. Kann zur Implementierung von Webservern (REST-APIs) verwendet werden.npmUrsprünglich Node Package Manager. Verwaltet Pakete, ursprünglich für Node.js. Lädt diese aus einem Repository. Vergleichbar mit den Paketmanagern, die man von Linux her kennt. webpackEine Art Build-Tool, vergleichbar mit Maven. Bündelt z. B. JavaScript-Dateien zu einer Datei, die an den Browser ausgeliefert werden kann (sonst muss der Browser jedes JavaScript ggf. einzeln abrufen). Kann dabei weitere Transformationen vornehmen, um z. B. Kompatibilität mit älteren Browsern herzustellen.

So würde ich das mal als fast Unbeteiligter beschreiben


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (20. Dez 2020)

Wobei die Verwendung von jQuery in Angular 2+ fast verpöhnt ist. Zu nahezu allen Aufgaben bietet Angular 2+ andere Möglichkeiten. Ein paar Basics sind nicht schlecht, aber darauf würde ich mich im Bezug auf Angular 2+ nicht fokusieren. Für vanilla js wirst du es aber sicher brauchen.



mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Eine Art Build-Tool, vergleichbar mit Maven.


Das würde ich eher bei npm sehen oder vielleicht so halb halb



Panda9296 hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt zu meinem Problem im Bezug auf den Kurs... was brauche ich eigentlich von dem allen und was kann ich mir sparen.


Ich habe mir dir Lerninhalte angesehen und würde meinen brauchen tust du alles. Aber, da du von Java kommst, werden dir einige Sachen leichter und andere schwerer fallen. Ich bin mir sicher der Bereich über Asynchronität gehört erst einmal zu dem schwereren Teil für dich, ein Bereich der aber äußerst wichtig ist. Du wirst hier eventuell mehr Zeit verbringen.

Für Angular kannst du auch immer wieder die Tour of Heroes bearbeiten https://angular.io/tutorial
Für Angular wirst du dich später noch mit rxjs auseinandersetzen müssen um gute Apps zu bauen.


----------



## M.L. (20. Dez 2020)

Zusätzlich: die Entscheidung für das Angular Framework ist (idR) fundamental in dem Sinn das die gesamte Webpräsenz damit entwickelt werden soll(te). Zu Node.js gibt es eine Alternative namens "Deno": https://www.heise.de/developer/artikel/Node-js-und-Deno-im-Vergleich-4944424.html
Die Playlist "Developer's Daily" von TheNativeWeb könnte man sich auch ansehen: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0BtS97KQR7I4Xqa9VYlkvg


----------



## Panda9296 (20. Dez 2020)

ich bedanke mich bei euch allen für die wirklich hilfreichen Antworten. Ich hoffe, dass ich das bis Mitte März alles soweit umsetzen kann und das die Zeit ausreichend ist. Ich werde mich auch zwischen den Jahren damit in Vollzeit damit beschäftigen.


----------

